

Open Arms: Open-source Prosthetics - mark_h
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/mar09/7908

======
mark_h
Via LWN, where a commenter also mentioned a Scientific American article on the
topic: <http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=open-source-thinking>

<http://lwn.net/Articles/323763/>

